# 17 Inch Cragars



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Will 17” cragars fit on my 64 GTO? Thanks!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Depends on the height of your tires. Mostly the front....45's are ok. Got 225/45/ 17 on front 255/45/17 on the rear of mine.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Depends on the height of your tires. Mostly the front....45's are ok. Got 225/45/ 17 on front 255/45/17 on the rear of mine.


Thanks!


----------

